# Fuerteventura



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Holidaying in Fuerteventura at the moment - without the van. Have seen a number of motorhomes on the island though, and there's certainly no shortage of wild camping sites.

One of our favourite locations is the white sand lagoons beaches on the northern outskirts of El Cotillo. We were there early yesterday morning, before the sun broke through, and spotted a German-registered LMC wilding next to the shore.

Wondering if anybody's been to Fuerteventura with their MH?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not in a motorhome but with a large van but back in 1990. 
Catch the ferry from Cadiz to Santa Cruz in Tenerife if you want to get to the islands then just internal hops around on ferries. 

Hopefully the ferries have greatly improved the one we were on was so tired even the plastic plants had died we checked the food temp by putting the plates on our hands to feel the underneath parts, the hottest just about felt warm to the touch!. 

There was cage kennels on a special dog deck for those with animals and we walked with a guy and his weimerama all over the decks just not allowed inside. 

Despite that it was a great trip if l remember rightly took about 3 days but not 100% sure.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I would like to be out there now.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If a bloke with the name of HIGHAM approaches you, don't trust him as he and his brothers are con men.

Ray.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Not in a motorhome but with a large van but back in 1990.
> Catch the ferry from Cadiz to Santa Cruz in Tenerife if you want to get to the islands then just internal hops around on ferries.
> 
> Hopefully the ferries have greatly improved the one we were on was so tired even the plastic plants had died we checked the food temp by putting the plates on our hands to feel the underneath parts, the hottest just about felt warm to the touch!.
> ...


Hi bulawayolass - that sounds like quite an adventure you had getting to Fuerteventura with the van. Guess it would be pretty much the same route today. Wonder if the ferries have improved?

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Mike


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks gorgeous. I was told ferry prices are really expensive with the MH. I think you can also get ferry from Portugal as well. Haven't investigated though.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I would like to be out there now.
> 
> Dave p


Hi Dave - yes, you're missing 25 degrees in the shade and mostly sunshine all day long at the moment!

We're travelling home on Saturday, but wish we could stay longer.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

raynipper said:


> If a bloke with the name of HIGHAM approaches you, don't trust him as he and his brothers are con men.
> 
> Ray.


Afraid you've lost me there Ray - wonder if I'm missing something? Can you clarify.

Mike


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I just did a quick google to get the ferry details for you it is transmed for the canary islands ferries here is the URL l forgot to add that to the post originally 
http://www.trasmediterranea.es/trasmeweb/inicio.do


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > If a bloke with the name of HIGHAM approaches you, don't trust him as he and his brothers are con men.
> ...


Basically Mike Higham and His brother used some of the millions he creamed off myself and 30 others to buy some land on the island. See my signature below.

Ray.


----------

